# Yo Slingshots, Big And Small



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Made a deal recently with Chris at Yo Slingshots. I just loved the colors he did his "Pumpkinator" in. So I ordered one. It came yesterday very promptly. Here it is in my hand.










This is comparable in size to my Bill Hays BB Shooter, and a bit bigger than my A+ BB shooter. And just as much fun to shoot. Really! But this one is by far the coolest looking of the three.

I have a pretty big mitt, and this pic was taken after only a few shots, before I acquired the knack of placing my ring finger into the pinky hole. (It doesn't actually go into the hole, but finds purchase there.)








Well, I used some 3/8 steel to rip into some soda cans and boy it was fun, and got funner by the minute! Very nice little shooter.

But that ain't all. We ended up making a bit more of the deal, and here's what I ended up with...









I don't want to embarrass Chris by telling you what I gave for this treasure trove, but I think I took him over the hurdles.








The small black one is a poly version of the same size model as the Pumpkinator, which he sells real cheap in his store. And both of these are but a mini version of his signature slingshot, shown here (we are all familiar with it).









Once I got this full-size beauty in my hand, I immediately regretted not having paid enough attention to in on the forums. Let me tell you, this is one perfectly designed slingshot -- and I do mean _perfect_! It felt more than comfortable -- it felt "right" instantly in my hand. Made my heart skip a little. I proceeded to shred two soda cans in about one minute at my customary 10 ydsl, so I moved back to 15 and was still hitting 70% from there. I think the top-slots may have contributed something here as well?









Anyway... I highly recommend Yo slingshots. Great product -- I forgot to mention the top-notch workmanship and quality materials -- wood, bands, pouches. It's all there. And Chris is a nice guy to do business with too.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice looking group of slingshots!! I knew the small poly one would be a hit...I really like mine. Good looking color choice on the bigger one..AND with top slots...winning combo!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

looking good !!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Those are great looking slingshots there Bill. October is the month for a Pumpkinator.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

They look good and enjoyable. And I am looking forward to a couple of his works.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Smart looking shooters.*


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Bill you did a sweet write up for some sweet shooters you got there. Chris is the man, that's for sure

LGD


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yo very good looking slingshots, the colors are great


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Just thought I should update this review. It's rainy outside so I can't get a good picture. But on the small ones... I really wasn't holding it right in the pic or in my later description. I found out today that even though I have big hands, this slingshot can indeed be shot very effectively with your pinky in the pinky hole.
I did that today and the rest of my hand, to my surprise, fell into place onto the side grooves. It shot way better that way -- as I am sure it was designed to do. (Sorry Chris







)


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Just thought I should update this review. It's rainy outside so I can't get a good picture. But on the small ones... I really wasn't holding it right in the pic or in my later description. I found out today that even though I have big hands, this slingshot can indeed be shot very effectively with your pinky in the pinky hole.
> I did that today and the rest of my hand, to my surprise, fell into place onto the side grooves. It shot way better that way -- as I am sure it was designed to do. (Sorry Chris
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the kind words! I am glad you like the slingshots. Yes, the WBG is designed to shoot with the pinky in the hole. It is strange how a big hand can fit "normally" on such a small slingshot,... that is what makes it so cool. I have also shot it with the ring finger, but as you mention, the "grip" does not "feel" right. I plan on making a thumb rest version one day soon (if orders slow down) that will allow for this alternative grip.
The purple (Dark Night Spectraply) Shout is also a great shooter for sure, that one you have there, is an early prototype. Enjoy the shooters and take it easy on those cans









Yo,

Chris


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Chris is professionally courteous, a creative craftsman and a very generous person. 
I traded Chris a ghillie suit for one of his poly Buck eyes and was I surprised when I opened his package







!! He sent me the expected double Tex tube configured poly sling and a drop dead gorgeous flat banned prototype in spectraply! They fit the hand pefectly and are extremely accurate. The first 14 shots with the flat banded prototype were direct hits on a hanging piece of steel (1in x 2 in) from 12 feet. The impact on the steel was surprising with 1/2 in steel in that the steel was doubled over with each impact and required rebending in a vice to straighten out! Chris installed a "sniper hole" on the poly version and it sure helps line things up and is a great learning tool. If you can't see the target you are torquing the forks so it offers a newbee like myself a quick means of ingraining proper positioning. The holes are perfectly routed and the finishes are terrific. Thank you Chris for your incredible thoughtfulness and super slingshots! Jim


----------

